# Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus 2014/2015



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Massimiliano Allegri domani dovrebbe essere a Vinovo per iniziare la sua nuova avventura con la Juventus.

Allegri, dunque, è il nome scelto dalla dirigenza per sostituire il dimissionario Antonio Conte.


----------



## S T B (16 Luglio 2014)

è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto con Ibra e Thiago... mi auguro che lo perda anche con la Juve!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

sono CONTEnto


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Mi prendo un anno sabbatico.


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Io spero sia una trollata.. non viene confermato da nessun altro.. 

(Perdonate il doppio post involontario)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Luglio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Mi prendo un anno sabbatico.



ma mi sa che tra voi gobbi del forum gli unici a rimanere saranno gre e juventino.
incredibile quanti benefici ha ingenerato conte con le sue dimissioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Amici juventini ,abituatevi a questa faccia trolleggiante


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo! ahahahahahaaaahah dai dai daiii!!!!!!


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Luglio 2014)

A Milanello si stappa lo champagne ahahah domani sui giornali vedremo la sua disgustosa risata in 1a pagina e si comincerà parlare anche del nuovo caso Pirlo del malcontento dei tifosi ecc eccetera e intano Napoli e Roma gongolano xkè voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventerà cn Bonucci e Chiellini che solo Conte come giocatori di calcio poteva salvare(immagino un Bonera bis) , lo si vede sempre in nazionale che sono 2 aborti... se dp qst notizia il milan si svegliasse un po' sul mercato anche noi potremmo dire la nostra qst'anno .. Iturbe può essere ancora un sogno fattibile se lo si vuole


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

la pecca più grande di questo allenatore e l'incapacità di gestire uno spogliatoio, voglio proprio gustarmela tutta questa stagione della juve..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Io non festeggio. Max non è un salame.


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma mi sa che tra voi gobbi del forum gli unici a rimanere saranno gre e juventino.
> incredibile quanti benefici ha ingenerato conte con le sue dimissioni.



Perdona il commento forse un po' "drastico", ma non è facile passare da Conte ad Allegri così a caldo 

Che brutta roba oggi, brutta, brutta, brutta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io non festeggio. Max non è un salame.



anche io penso che non è un allenatore scarso ma ha un difetto sostanziale, lui con club come milan inter o juve non c'entra nulla, non è un vincente, è un allenatore con una mentalità da provinciale...


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Massimiliano Allegri domani dovrebbe essere a Vinovo per iniziare la sua nuova avventura con la Juventus.
> 
> Allegri, dunque, è il nome scelto dalla dirigenza per sostituire il dimissionario Antonio Conte.



La Juve e tornata quella di blanc e cobolli gigli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche io penso che non è un allenatore scarso ma ha un difetto sostanziale, lui con club come milan inter o juve non c'entra nulla, non è un vincente, *è un allenatore con una mentalità da provinciale*...



Dopo le parole di Zambrotta sull'episodio post Arsenal mi sto convincendo, ma vediamo cosa combina.

Serie A che si conferma Campionato interessantissimo.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Sarà contento Galliani...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole di Zambrotta sull'episodio post Arsenal mi sto convincendo, ma vediamo cosa combina.
> 
> Serie A che si conferma Campionato interessantissimo.



vediamo, dare giudizi troppo affettati potrebbe essere sbagliato..


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma veramente ?? Sarebbe un suicidio calcistico


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Finché non firma non esulto,gli juventini stanno protestando vivacemente e sappiamo bene che la dirigenza gobba non è nuova a piegarsi a novanta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Perdona il commento forse un po' "drastico", ma non è facile passare da Conte ad Allegri così a caldo
> 
> Che brutta roba oggi, brutta, brutta, brutta.



Gli sfottò sono inevitabili e dovete incassarli.. 
Però sinceramente io capisco, perchè la notizia è arrivata dal nulla come una bomba atomica.

Mi ricorda un po', ma forse questa vostra è ancora più clamorosa, quando per noi arrivò in due giorni la notizia della doppia cessione Ibra-Thiago Silva.
Roba che ti stronca ogni ambizione per anni e ti fa passare la voglia di tifare.

Ma è una ruota che gira, adesso tocca un po' a voi


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Non stavo così male per il calcio dal giorno in cui fu annunciato DelNeri. Oggi come ieri so che sarà un anno di melma, oggi come ieri decido di prendermi un anno sabbatico.
Grazie tante Marmotta!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli sfottò sono inevitabili e dovete incassarli..
> Però sinceramente io capisco, perchè la notizia è arrivata dal nulla come una bomba atomica.
> 
> Mi ricorda un po', ma forse questa vostra è ancora più clamorosa, quando per noi arrivò in due giorni la notizia della doppia cessione Ibra-Thiago Silva.
> ...



Ma no, Thiago-Ibra è stata una mazzata pazzesca. Sono giocatori (e che giocatori), non un mister.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Disperazione sui forum juventini,il triplo colpo Conte-Iturbe-Allegri è arrivato dritto sul mento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non stavo così male per il calcio dal giorno in cui fu annunciato DelNeri. Oggi come ieri so che sarà un anno di melma, oggi come ieri decido di prendermi un anno sabbatico.
> Grazie tante Marmotta!



Io me lo stavo per prendere quest'anno, ma c'ho ripensato xD
Secondo me non è così tragica la situazione per voi. Insieme a Roma e Napoli siete i favoriti (potete contare sulla società vincente).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà contento Galliani...



Beh sarà anche juventino ma ci fu un bello scontro a San Siro, complotto del Gallo?


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma no, Thiago-Ibra è stata una mazzata pazzesca. Sono giocatori (e che giocatori), non un mister.



La situazione è IDENTICA. L'impatto di Conte alla Juve era pari a quello che avevano Ibra e Thiago al Milan. Non ho più la forza n'è la voglia di seguire sto schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma no, Thiago-Ibra è stata una mazzata pazzesca. Sono giocatori (e che giocatori), non un mister.



Dico così perchè valuto Conte tra il 60%-70% delle fortune juventine.

Ora bisogna togliere questa percentuale... aggiungendo forse il saldo negativo di Acciuga Dai Dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma quanto godo? 

Speriamo che Matri giochi bene al Genoa, che l'anno prossimo Allegri ce lo compra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La situazione è IDENTICA. L'impatto di Conte alla Juve era pari a quello che avevano Ibra e Thiago al Milan. Non ho più la forza n'è la voglia di seguire sto schifo.



Il campo lo dirà, ma non credo sia così tragica.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Massimiliano Allegri domani dovrebbe essere a Vinovo per iniziare la sua nuova avventura con la Juventus.
> 
> Allegri, dunque, è il nome scelto dalla dirigenza per sostituire il dimissionario Antonio Conte.


Un terremoto!


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Dai Max, insegna a Torino come si vince


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Disperazione sui forum juventini,il triplo colpo Conte-Iturbe-Allegri è arrivato dritto sul mento



Ci sono gruppi che stanno organizzando class-action per chiedere il rimborso degli abbonamenti.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo finchè non lo vedo.Non posso crederci che alla Juve siano cosi scarsi..No dai è impossibile.
Allegri è scarso e pure tanto!!La juve se lo prende rischia persino di NON entrare in Champions League e non sto scherzando!


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Tra l'altro Acciuga era praticamente in vacanza. Quindi non so quanto possa essere pronto e carico per questa nuova avventura. E, soprattutto, per partire immediatamente.


----------



## blue76 (16 Luglio 2014)

Dai ora che la Juve è morta, potrete tornare a vincere qualcosa...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci sono gruppi che stanno organizzando class-action per chiedere il rimborso degli abbonamenti.



Come volevano fare alcuni milanisti dopo il caso Ibra-Thiago 
Quante analogie


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Acciuga era praticamente in vacanza. Quindi non so quanto possa essere pronto e carico per questa nuova avventura. E, soprattutto, per partire immediatamente.



Poi lui che è famoso per le partenze fulminee...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci sono gruppi che stanno organizzando class-action per chiedere il rimborso degli abbonamenti.



Oh, certo che siete abituato bene è? E noi che dovremmo fare? Denunciare pure il gatto di Milanello?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Dai ora che la Juve è morta, potrete tornare a vincere qualcosa...



il nostro problema non è la juve, siamo noi stessi, in condizioni normali neanche vi vedremmo..


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

blue76 ha scritto:


> Dai ora che la Juve è morta, potrete tornare a vincere qualcosa...



Beh a noi cambia poco. E' la Roma che gode di brutto....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Uno dei punti di forza di Conte è sempre stata la preparazione atletica.
Pochi infortuni. Partenze a razzo, con decine di vittorie consecutive. Pochi cali durante l'anno.

Allegri ve lo ricordate com'era sotto tutti questi aspetti? Persino l'anno dello scudetto facemmo una partenza con deficit.

Il difetto di Conte era l'incapacità di dare la mentalità giusta alla squadra nella competizione secca.
Difetto che Allegri non va a colmare di certo... aleggiano ancora come incubi le rimonte 3-0 con l'Arsenal o gli 0-0 con 70% di possesso palla dell'Ajax... 
Quindi il deficit complessivo è clamorosamente in perdita, ma di un quantitativo epocale!


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come volevano fare alcuni milanisti dopo il caso Ibra-Thiago
> Quante analogie



Già.
Analoga come l'infinita tristezza che provo in questo momento. Ancora faccio fatica a crederci.
Una scelta assurda, folle, senza un minimo senso.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, certo che siete abituato bene è? E noi che dovremmo fare? Denunciare pure il gatto di Milanello?



E che ti devo dire boss, io nel mio piccolo non posso manco disdire Sky perché mio padre vuole vedersi il suo Napule.


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

non ci credo manco se lo vedo, talmente assurda come scelta che non so cosa dire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Già.
> Analoga come l'infinita tristezza che provo in questo momento. Ancora faccio fatica a crederci.
> *Una scelta assurda, folle, senza un minimo senso.*



Ecco,in questo forse siete messi peggio voi.
Nel nostro caso fu una mossa meschina,perché preceduta dai soliti teatrini,ma tutto sommato prevedibile e con una motivazione chiara.
Quello che sta succedendo alla Juve è un fulmine a cielo che più sereno non si può,e ha veramente poca logica.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

State calmi..Per me non è vero che Allegri andrà alla Juve..
Sarà una bufola dai!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Questa fa male, non può andare da loro dopo lo scudetto che ci hanno rubato... ha perso tutta la mia stima... che delusione


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa fa male, non può andare da loro dopo lo scudetto che ci hanno rubato... ha perso tutta la mia stima... che delusione



Ora dirà che il gol di Muntari "nun l'era bono"....


----------



## Milo (16 Luglio 2014)

Intanto la Roma s'è quasi preso iturbe... Ecco chi ci guadagna veramente!


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni Allegri verrà accolto da contestazioni di massa. Conte era l'idolo dei tifosi, il vero è proprio capitano carismatico della squadra, non credo che i tifosi la perdoneranno alla dirigenza questa cosa.


----------



## Milo (16 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> State calmi..Per me non è vero che Allegri andrà alla Juve..
> Sarà una bufola dai!



Di Marzio e gazzetta conferma o però.

Chissà che farà con pirlo..


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, Massimiliano Allegri domani dovrebbe essere a Vinovo per iniziare la sua nuova avventura con la Juventus.
> 
> Allegri, dunque, è il nome scelto dalla dirigenza per sostituire il dimissionario Antonio Conte.



.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni Allegri verrà accolto da contestazioni di massa. Conte era l'idolo dei tifosi, il vero è proprio capitano carismatico della squadra, non credo che i tifosi la perdoneranno alla dirigenza questa cosa.



Scusa,ma tu ci credi veramente che Allegri allenerà la Juve?
Io personalmente non ci credo per niente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni Allegri verrà accolto da contestazioni di massa. Conte era l'idolo dei tifosi, il vero è proprio capitano carismatico della squadra, non credo che i tifosi la perdoneranno alla dirigenza questa cosa.



ma non lo so, secondo me no, ma se ci saranno le prime difficoltà i tifosi inizieranno subito a contestare, il rischio può essere quello..


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport:

Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusa,ma tu ci credi veramente che Allegri allenerà la Juve?
> Io personalmente non ci credo per niente.


Idem, fino a quando non vedo allegri sul sito della juve non ci credo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Luglio 2014)

Non c'entra nulla con la cessione di Ibra e T.Silva,dai. Almeno noi siamo stati preparati psicologicamente all'evento;loro,invece,si sono trovati la squadra ridimensionata nel giro di pochissime ore.

Mi immagino un tifiso juventino che si alza,va al mare tutto contento,torna a casa,accende il pc pensando: "Chissà se abbiamo ufficializzato Morata ed Iturbe" e si ritrova con Conte dimissionario ed Allegri in panchina.


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *



Da Morata, Evra e Iturbe a nessuno di questi più Allegri nuovo allenatore, tutto in 48 ore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *



Bravi,bravi,fate in fretta


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *



svegliatemi da questo sogno, anzi no voglio continuare a sognare..


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con la cessione di Ibra e T.Silva,dai. Almeno noi siamo stati preparati psicologicamente all'evento;loro,invece,si sono trovati la squadra ridimensionata nel giro di pochissime ore.
> 
> Mi immagino un tifiso juventino che si alza,va al mare tutto contento,torna a casa,accende il pc pensando: "Chissà se abbiamo ufficializzato Morata ed Iturbe" e si ritrova con Conte dimissionario ed Allegri in panchina.


Ma davvero, dio santo sto male per loro, veramente condoglianze vivissime... anche solo per questi momentanei rumors.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani o comunque nei prossimi giorni Allegri verrà accolto da contestazioni di massa. Conte era l'idolo dei tifosi, il vero è proprio capitano carismatico della squadra, non credo che i tifosi la perdoneranno alla dirigenza questa cosa.



Giustamente le critiche saranno tutte per la società, Conte è l’allenatore che ha riportato la juventus a vincere, e se ne va da vincitore. Ma se l’allenatore si dimette il 15 di luglio, i tifosi non possono pretendere che la società trovi chissà quale alternativa.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma non lo so, secondo me no, ma se ci saranno le prime difficoltà i tifosi inizieranno subito a contestare, il rischio può essere quello..



E anche per questo che prendere Allegri è stata pura follia. Ci si lamentava tanto del fatto che un possibile arrivo di Mancini avrebbe mandato su tutte le furie i tifosi, ed è un ragionamento che ci può stare, ma proprio in virtù di ciò non puoi chiamare Allegri. L'acciuga avrà una pressione addosso pazzesca, e alle prime difficoltà si scatenerà l'inferno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con la cessione di Ibra e T.Silva,dai. Almeno noi siamo stati preparati psicologicamente all'evento;loro,invece,si sono trovati la squadra ridimensionata nel giro di pochissime ore.
> 
> Mi immagino un tifiso juventino che si alza,va al mare tutto contento,torna a casa,accende il pc pensando: "Chissà se abbiamo ufficializzato Morata ed Iturbe" e si ritrova con Conte dimissionario ed Allegri in panchina.



e iturbe alla roma, mamma mia sembra tutto cosi assurdo, splendidamente assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2014)

Allegria...per la Juventus


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> Oggi incontro Juve Allegri a Vinovo. Nel pomeriggio, la possibile presentazione ufficiale. *


Daidaidai


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Matri e Lazzari subito. 

Adesso si scherza, poi magari vince la Champions.


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

Comunque pure con allegri, se verrà ufficializzato, quest'anno son sempre loro gli strafavoriti e difficilmente perdono lo scudo... il dramma per gli juventini riamane comunque pesantissimo e comprensibilissimo.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Giustamente le critiche saranno tutte per la società, Conte è l’allenatore che ha riportato la juventus a vincere, e se ne va da vincitore. Ma se l’allenatore si dimette il 15 di luglio, i tifosi non possono pretendere che la società trovi chissà quale alternativa.



La dirigenza però lo sapeva. Sapeva perfettamente che di fronte ad un mercato deludente Conte gli avrebbe sbattuto la porta in faccia, ed è proprio per questo che la tifoseria non gli perdonerà mai tutto ciò (me compreso). 
Secondo me stasera si è deciso anche il destino di Marotta, se la prossima stagione sarà senza successi sarà costretto anche lui ad andar via, proprio perché i tifosi non perderanno occasione di rinfacciargli tutto ciò che è successo adesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> E anche per questo che prendere Allegri è stata pura follia. Ci si lamentava tanto del fatto che un possibile arrivo di Mancini avrebbe mandato su tutte le furie i tifosi, ed è un ragionamento che ci può stare, ma proprio in virtù di ciò non puoi chiamare Allegri. L'acciuga avrà una pressione addosso pazzesca, e alle prime difficoltà si scatenerà l'inferno.



esatto..mentre se conte avesse sbagliato qualcosina all'inizio i tifosi lo amano cosi tanto che non sarebbe successo nulla, se allegri arriva a sbagliare anche il minimo, lui di solito le prime partite le toppa sempre, la si potrebbe scatenare l'inferno, al di la della scelta tecnica, è una scleta sbagliata anche come situazione ambientale, per dire il milan per far dimenticare seedorf ai tifosi lo ha sostituito con un idolo della piazza amato da tutti cioè pippo inzaghi, la juve per sostituire conte avrebbe dovuto fare lo stesso, adesso non mi viene in mente granchè come nomi, ma ci voleva uno che metteva d'accordo tutti..


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Comunque pure con allegri, se verrà ufficializzato, quest'anno son sempre loro gli strafavoriti e difficilmente perdono lo scudo... il dramma per gli juventini riamane comunque pesantissimo e comprensibilissimo.



La Juve non arriverà tra le prime 3, ne sono così certo che domani me lo vado a giocare.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Juve non arriverà tra le prime 3, ne sono così certo che domani me lo vado a giocare.



E' quello che penso pure io...Se prendete Allegri non entrate in Champions.


----------



## Milo (16 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Matri e Lazzari subito.
> 
> Adesso si scherza, poi magari vince la Champions.



Se succede mangio gatti per una settimana


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

ahhahahahha finalmente na gioia...


"I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita" cit...

Marchisio-Pogba-Asamoah
-----------giovinco----------

dai dai dai


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> svegliatemi da questo sogno, anzi no voglio continuare a sognare..


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahhahahahha finalmente na gioia...
> 
> 
> "I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita" cit...
> ...



non vedo l'ora


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Sono le 01:54 di notte e io non riesco neanche a chiudere occhio anche per colpa di quest'assurda serata. In compenso il Jack Daniels che mio padre tiene in salotto sul mobiletto non è mai stato così invitante...
Perdonate il leggero OT, ma stasera veramente mi servirebbe qualcosa per dimenticar tutto.


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

Speriamo si prenda il blocco muntari-abate


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo si prenda il blocco muntari-abate



peccato che birsa e matri li abbiamo ceduti cosi presto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Juve non arriverà tra le prime 3, ne sono così certo che domani me lo vado a giocare.



Per ora è data vincente a 2,05  se non si sbrigano a cambiare le quote sono Agazzi amari


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2014)

Chissà l'incazzatura di chi ha rinnovato l'abbonamento.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Luglio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma davvero, dio santo sto male per loro, veramente condoglianze vivissime... anche solo per questi momentanei rumors.





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e iturbe alla roma, mamma mia sembra tutto cosi assurdo, splendidamente assurdo



Che poi,è la scelta più stupida che potessero fare. Era meglio prendere Spalletti. Si sono presi un mediocre che è odiato da tutti i tifosi nonché da uno dei giocatori più importanti della squadra. Decisione assurda.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi,è la scelta più stupida che potessero fare. Era meglio prendere Spalletti. Si sono presi un mediocre che è odiato da tutti i tifosi nonché da uno dei giocatori più importanti della squadra. Decisione assurda.



Odiato ? sti gobbi sono proprio degli ingrati


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Odiato ? sti gobbi sono proprio degli ingrati



in effetti, dovrebbero ringraziarlo, adesso è il momento di andare a regolare i conti


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi,è la scelta più stupida che potessero fare. Era meglio prendere Spalletti. Si sono presi un mediocre che è odiato da tutti i tifosi nonché da uno dei giocatori più importanti della squadra. Decisione assurda.



La Juve non aveva tempo di prendere Spalletti che è ancora sotto contratto con lo Zenit e poteva prende o acciuga o mancini... Hanno fatto la scelta migliore direi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> La Juve non aveva tempo di prendere Spalletti che è ancora sotto contratto con lo Zenit e poteva prende o acciuga o mancini... Hanno fatto la scelta migliore direi



Secondo me era meglio Sciarpetta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

C'è qualche giocatore che può essere sperimentato in qualche posizione nuova?


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Autogestione?


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è qualche giocatore che può essere sperimentato in qualche posizione nuova?



Asamoah attaccante esterno , bonucci al posto di Pirlo davanti alla difesa perché garantisce copertura , Pirlo spostato mezzala sinistra tipo all'altezza della linea laterale , o forse evra' sempre che arriva giocherà mezzala ahahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è qualche giocatore che può essere sperimentato in qualche posizione nuova?



Marchisio trequartista e Asamoah terzino


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Marchisio trequartista e Asamoah terzino



asamoah deve giocare in mezzo alla muntari, sarà il suo mediano preferito..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2014)

Ahahah, grandissimo, non ci credo ahahha 

Godo di brutto per sta notizia.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

leggo che se sbaglia le prime partite si scatena l'inferno.
vorrei proprio vedere.

solo per capire se siamo noi milanisti gli unici tifosi che si fanno insultare e prendere in giro senza fare nulla o se sono tutti "tifosi da tastiera"


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Va detto che gli standard della Juve ormai sono molto alti. Se davvero si presenterà con una delle sue solite partenze sprint rischia l'esonero.


----------



## The P (16 Luglio 2014)

ma che è un sogno? mi sembra francamente assurdo, prenderei la cosa con le pinze.

Ps: Scommetto su Pogba nuovo trequartista o De Ceglie, se sarà ancora della Juve


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Padoin titolare fisso, Asamoah trequartista...


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Io spero solo che la dirigenza rinsavisca e si renda conto all'ultimo della follia di tutto. Che poi Allegri oltre ad essere inviso a TUTTA la piazza, è molto inviso ai giocatori imho. Ieri Buffon quando si è parlato di Allegri aveva una faccia molto scura...


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

4312


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2014)

dai dai dai


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2014)

se è un vero amico di galliani, ora verrebbe da noi a chiederci robingo


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

TUTTI i sondaggi che si trovano in rete sul nuovo allenatore della Juve danno Allegri come il meno preferito e quasi sempre con distacchi colossali. 
È assurdo. Semplicemente assurdo. Allegri non lo vuole nessuno a Torino, solo un pazzo lo sceglierebbe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

ma è ufficiale ? se si porta dietro muntari c'è da ridere alla grande , peccato che matri si sia accasato al genoa ed emanuelson alla roma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2014)

Questa notizia mi fa godere ma al tempo stesso rattristare per il semplice motivo che un tempo, dopo questo suicidio gobbo, avremmo preso noi in mano le redini del campionato. Invece Iturbe sta andando alla Roma e qui si parla di Nani. 

Insomma veder vincere il campionato alla Roma anziché ai gobbi, con un Milan che allo stato attuale è da quarto-quinto posto (se va bene), non è che mi renda colmo di gioia.


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Luglio 2014)

sono sotto shock... mi ci vorranno 2-3 giorni per riprendermi, una settimana minimo se allegri sarà confermato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Ci siamo. Dai dai dai.


----------



## diavolo (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma è ufficiale?



*Laudisa dice che firmerà un biennale da 2M a stagione più bonus. In giornata sarà ufficiale.*


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

La Gazza lo da come ufficiale biennale a 2 milioni


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questa notizia mi fa godere ma al tempo stesso rattristare per il semplice motivo che un tempo, dopo questo suicidio gobbo, avremmo preso noi in mano le redini del campionato. Invece Iturbe sta andando alla Roma e qui si parla di Nani.
> 
> Insomma veder vincere il campionato alla Roma anziché ai gobbi, con un Milan che allo stato attuale è da quarto-quinto posto (se va bene), non è che mi renda colmo di gioia.


Quoto.
Non solo, se Milan e Inter fossero competitive sarei certo della vittoria finale di una delle 2. Non sono così certo della vittoria di Roma o Napoli. La Roma ha fatto una stagione quasi perfetta ed era senza coppe, il Napoli è arrivato a più di 20 punti. Il crollo della Juve però potrebbe essere più psicologico e motivazionale che tecnico (ma se dovesse partire Vidal la Juve perderebbe il suo uomo migliore).


----------



## Dave (16 Luglio 2014)

_"Pobbààààà dai dai dai dai dai!!"_


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Scommettiamo che per giornali e gobbi tempo una settimana diventerà il miglior allenatore del mondo?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Luglio 2014)

Vogliono proprio perdere


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che per giornali e gobbi tempo una settimana diventerà il miglior allenatore del mondo?



Sto iniziando già a sentire: "Eh, ma Allegri ha battuto 2-0 in casa il Barcellona, Conte è stato sbattuto fuori dal Galatasaray".
Giuro 
Dai dai dai dai


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Luglio 2014)

per me era un allenatore mediocre al milan e di certo non diventerà un fenomeno alla juve.
poi supercoppa e scudo rimangono papabili lo stesso eh..anche con allegri, ma nel cambio conte allegri ci perdiamo parecchio innegabilmente.

è una tragedia.

mi sento di mandare un sonoro V... a Conte (se è stato lui a cambiare idea dopo le vacanze) o alla società (se sono stati loro a respindere le dimissioni di conte prima per poi decidere di accettarle adesso... dopo la campagna abbonamenti)

chiamiamo seedorf piuttosto :didi:


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2014)

gli juventini che annunciano di prendersi un anno sabbatico mi fanno mettere le mani nei capelli..dimostrano ancora una volta come il tifoso juventino sia un tifosotto di prima categoria
hanno la squadra più forte del campionato e già abbandonano la squadra!!!il vostro stadietto sarà già più vuoto del previsto il prossimo anno
comunque allegri non è un fesso come tutti qua sopra ritengono...vedrete!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Allegri alla Juventus 6 mesi dopo aver lasciato il Milan
come Leonardo finito all'Inter 6 mesi dopo aver lasciato il Milan
Seedorf quasi sicuramente sarà successore di Mazzarri ai perdazzurri...

mi domando che fine farà inzaghi... va beh  

delusione maxima, godo solo per Pirlo


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Lo sapevo che Allegri era un gobbo infiltrato


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Aspettate a godere....

Allegri lo scudetto lo vince con la Juve.

Col Milan senza il gol di Muntari con la Juve, avrebbe vinto due scudetti consecutivi, e probabilmente pure il terzo perchè non gli avrebbero forse venduto Thiago a Ibra.

E' un allenatore alla Mazzarri, raggiunge sempre il livello che ci si aspetta dalla squadra.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Ultima chiamata per lo scudetto alla Roma


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ultima chiamata per lo scudetto alla Roma



Anche per il Napoli ... anzi, forse ancora di più per il Napoli (che si deve rinforzare in difesa però).


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche per il Napoli ... anzi, forse ancora di più per il Napoli (che si deve rinforzare in difesa però).



È l'unico anno buono che hanno le eterne perdenti per rompere il digiuno. Allegri sarà una mina vagante, in positivo o in negativo, per gli equilibri della Serie A


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Ancora stento a crederci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2014)

Primo acquisto: Sulley Muntari.

Dai, dai, dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aspettate a godere....
> 
> Allegri lo scudetto lo vince con la Juve.
> 
> ...



il secondo scudetto ce l'ha fatto perdere allegri!!!! Il gol di muntari è stato solo il colpo di grazia


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

C'è chi dice che Allegri vincerà lo scudetto con la Juve.Io dico che con Allegri questi non arrivano manco in Champions League.
Conte è un grande allenatore e faceva la differenza alla Juve!
Allegri è un perdente scarso come pochi.Se la Juve prendeva Seedorf faceva 13..E' molto più forte Clarence di quello scarsone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Aspetto l'ufficilità  con lui in panchina, se Pippo da la carica giusta ai ragazzi ci siamo pure noi.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

Ricordiamoci che Allegri è l'unico allenatore che è riuscito a far perdere uno scudetto ad Ibra!Impresa mica da poco!
Spero che sia vero che il fallito vada alla Juve!Lo spero con tutto il cuore!


----------



## Petrecte (16 Luglio 2014)

Chissà come sarà contento il geometra .... il suo amico del cuore nella sua squadra del cuore ......


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Biennale per Allegri, quasi ufficiale.

Babba bia.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Trollface alla Juve ! Ah ah nemmeno nei miei sogni più perversi


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi questa cosa è dell incredibile.. si renderanno conto gli juventini di quanto sia un MEDIOCRE misero Alegher.. vedranno per me non ne hanno neanche idea


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2014)

...magari a ruota lo segue anche Simply...


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

La differenza tra Conte e Allegri è una, il primo vuole vincere, il secondo si fa andare bene tutto, come i perdenti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La differenza tra Conte e Allegri è una, il primo vuole vincere, il secondo si fa andare bene tutto, come i perdenti.



Mi sa che i giocatori Juventini non reagiranno bene a questo cambio di spirito.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2014)

La scelta di Allegri pur essendo frettolosa non è casuale. La Juve sa che Allegri è un aziendalista e che avallerà qualsiasi scelta dirigenziale.

Sta di fatto che Allegri non è da top team. Ha vinto uno scudetto quasi senza concorrenza e grazie a Ibra per il 90%. Quello perso l'anno dopo fa capire quanto non sia all'altezza. 

Ma tipo a Galliani non farebbe piacere andare nel suo club del cuore con il suo allenatore preferito?


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

Stiamo assistendo al suicidio in diretta della Juve!Pazzesco!Stanno distruggendo 3 anni di lavoro in 2 giorni..Ahahahah non ci credo


----------



## Brain84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Come passare dalle stelle alle stalle in meno di 24 ore.


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La scelta di Allegri pur essendo frettolosa non è casuale. La Juve sa che Allegri è un aziendalista e che avallerà qualsiasi scelta dirigenziale.
> 
> Sta di fatto che Allegri non è da top team. *Ha vinto uno scudetto quasi senza concorrenza e grazie a Ibra per il 90%.* Quello perso l'anno dopo fa capire quanto non sia all'altezza.
> 
> Ma tipo a Galliani non farebbe piacere andare nel suo club del cuore con il suo allenatore preferito?



Senza concorrenza sì, Ibra al 90% no, nel girone di ritorno, fra squalifiche e calo, fu pressochè nullo. Fu molto più continuo la stagione successiva (dove non a caso fece il doppio dei gol). 
Mi auguro di rivedere soprattutto l'ultimo Allegri, quello di partite come contro l'Ajax, per intenderci.


----------



## addox (16 Luglio 2014)

Al 100% sponsorizzato dal quel gobbo di Gobbani. Comunque può vincere lo stesso lo scudo, magari invece che con 30 punti di vantaggio, sul filo di lana.
Prossima mossa Muntari in mediana. Ahahahaah


----------



## addox (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La scelta di Allegri pur essendo frettolosa non è casuale. La Juve sa che Allegri è un aziendalista e che avallerà qualsiasi scelta dirigenziale.
> 
> Sta di fatto che Allegri non è da top team. Ha vinto uno scudetto quasi senza concorrenza e grazie a Ibra per il 90%. Quello perso l'anno dopo fa capire quanto non sia all'altezza.
> 
> Ma tipo a Galliani non farebbe piacere andare nel suo club del cuore con il suo allenatore preferito?



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio:Allegri ha appena firmato con la Juventus.*


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

Oggi pomeriggio sara' presentato


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Due giorni fantastici una polveriera  Allegri  dai dai dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Allegri ha appena firmato con la Juventus.*


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Bella la gif di Tyrion  , per il resto c'è da spararsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Allegri ha appena firmato con la Juventus.*



Hanno appena comunicato l'ufficialità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Bella la gif di Tyrion  , per il resto c'è da spararsi



Potevano prendere chiunque ma lui  uno mollo cosi che dice solo dai dai dai, passare da Conte a lui , chissà che penserà Pirlo.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

*E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *


----------



## DR_1 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Potevano prendere chiunque ma lui  uno mollo cosi che dice solo dai dai dai, passare da Conte a lui , chissà che penserà Pirlo.



Lo specchio attuale della dirigenza..


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

Ecco come Pirlo ha accolto la notizia:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Luglio 2014)

_-Quattrotreunodue-_

Buffon
Caceres Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Lichtsteiner Ogbonna Asamoah
Marchisio
Giovinco Tevez

Panchina: Pirlo Pirlo Pirlo Pirlo Pirlo Pirlo


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## S T B (16 Luglio 2014)

ora chiederà Astori e Muntari


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Lo specchio attuale della dirigenza..


 Boh non capisco come mai siano arrivati fino a ieri onestamente, mi sembrava scontato che se arrivavano Iturbe e Morata partiva o Vidal o Pogba, mi rendo conto che lui chieda Di Maria,Sanchez ma è impossibile che vengano in Italia, arriva il real, Bayern ecc gli offrono 7/8 annui e ciao Italia, alla fine dei conti per prendere Iturbe e Morata mi tengo tutta la vita Vidal, Iturbe è una scommessa e costa troppo per me, Morata non mi sembra nullla di che.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Ha preso con se Folletti,il preparatore atletico con cui non si correva fino a novembre e si scoppiava ad aprile 



Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Luglio 2014)

dice di marzio si porta dietro anche Landucci e folletti nel suo staff ahah ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

Che bello, finalmente è finito il ciclo di sti qua. 
"Dai bravoooooooooooo"


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh non capisco come mai siano arrivati fino a ieri onestamente, mi sembrava scontato che se arrivavano Iturbe e Morata partiva o Vidal o Pogba, mi rendo conto che lui chieda Di Maria,Sanchez ma è impossibile che vengano in Italia, arriva il real, Bayern ecc gli offrono 7/8 annui e ciao Italia, alla fine dei conti per prendere Iturbe e Morata mi tengo tutta la vita Vidal, Iturbe è una scommessa e costa troppo per me, Morata non mi sembra nullla di che.




Morata è un gran talento!Se di testa sta a posto e non si metterà a fare il Balotelli della situazione,diventerà un grande giocatore *secondo me*


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *


 Dai che con il suo grande staff vedremo una Juve in forma e pimpante


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Uno juventino, ingenuo e inconsapevole, esce la sera.

Si sveglia al mattino e si ritrova Allegri allenatore. Scioccante


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

*#NoAllegri è nelle tendenze mondiali di Twitter.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma ve lo immaginate quando si saluta con Pirlo?

_"Ti è mancato giocare mezz'ala Andrea?"_


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2014)

Peccato aver già venduto Traore e Flamini,
però abbiamo la speranza di piazzargli Muntari

Certo che dovrà faticare non poco per convincere i dirigenti a sostituire Pirlo Pogba e Vidal con 3 fabbri


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Uno juventino, ingenuo e inconsapevole, esce la sera.
> 
> Si sveglia al mattino e si ritrova Allegri allenatore. Scioccante


Più che scioccante....agghiaggiande


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma ve lo immaginate quando si saluta con Pirlo?
> 
> _"Ti è mancato giocare mezz'ala Andrea?"_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

No vabbè, muoio  
Cercando di restare un attimino seri... Allegri non è sicuramente un salame però raccoglie l'eredità di Conte che è varie spanne sopra di lui, raccoglie le macerie di un progetto vincente e sappiamo tutti che dopo grandi cicli non è possibile ricominciare repentinamente con un altro, neanche a Barcellona ci sono riusciti, dunque metterei una pietra tombale sullo scudetto che sicuramente non andrà più a Torino, almeno per quest'anno. Adesso c'è da capire se riusciranno ad entrare tra le prime tre, anche lì ci sono tanti dubbi perché credo che il primo e il secondo posto siano stati già prenotati da Roma e Napoli, probabilmente il terzo se lo litigheranno con l'Inter.
In ogni caso non temete cari juventini:


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Uno juventino, ingenuo e inconsapevole, esce la sera.
> 
> Si sveglia al mattino e si ritrova Allegri allenatore. Scioccante



Mi è capitato qualcosa di simile ieri ero isolato, oggi accendo televideo e vedo sto popò di casotto, pensavo di essere ancora avvolto dai fumi dell'alcool


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Non è questione di Allegri, Mancini, Spalletti o chi per loro. E' la situazione che, per la Juve, è drammatica. Cambiare allenatore il 15 Luglio vuol dire buttare la stagione. Indipendentemente dalla nuova guida tecnica. Poi, se a ciò aggiungiamo che tutto il popolo juventino si sta schierando contro Allegri...


P.S. Pensiero cattivo. Non è che gli hanno fatto capire che i "rimborsi" post calciopoli erano finiti? Questo è un suicidio quasi come quello della Juve e del Milan negli anni del dominio dell'Inter.


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

Conferenza stampa alle 15


----------



## Heaven (16 Luglio 2014)

E' la volta buona per Roma e Napoli di vincere qualcosa


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Che goduria vedere tutti gli Juventini su facebook arrabbiati. TUTTI.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che goduria vedere tutti gli Juventini su facebook arrabbiati. TUTTI.


Prima o poi si sarebbe dovuto rompere il giocattolino e io godo e io godo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima o poi si sarebbe dovuto rompere il giocattolino e io godo e io godo.



State godendo troppo presto, io aspetterei. Hanno una rosa comunque superiore ed Allegri non sarà un fenomeno ma con questa rosa non può fare male in Italia dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> State godendo troppo presto, io aspetterei. Hanno una rosa comunque superiore ed Allegri non sarà un fenomeno ma con questa rosa non può fare male in Italia dai.


Per un fatto storico non vinceranno il campionato, Conte era l'unica variabile, senza di lui sarà impossibile continuare il ciclo, almeno per quest'anno.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

Molto bene!!! Non dico farà male, la rosa è ottima e sarà aiutato dal gran lavoro di Conte, ma di fondo sono felicissimo, è un mediocre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per un fatto storico non vinceranno il campionato, Conte era l'unica variabile, senza di lui sarà impossibile continuare il ciclo, almeno per quest'anno.



Ma tu credi in un vero e proprio ridimensionamento? Io no, perché dovrebbero cedere Vidal e/o Pogba? Io credo che continueranno a essere tra i primi in Italia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima o poi si sarebbe dovuto rompere il giocattolino e io godo e io godo.


Ormai è chiaro che lo scudetto lo perdono al 100%, anche perchè la stagione di Conte lo scorso anno in campionato è stata perfetta, le vinceva tutte (o quasi). Non dimentichiamo che le squadre di Allegri partono sempre così così, quindi già dalle prime 5 giornate avranno qualche punto perso e succederà il pandemonio. Spero che NON sarò smentito. Se Max pure l'anno prossimo vincerà qualcosa (poco ci credo), gli dovrebbero dare il guinness dei primati.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi in un vero e proprio ridimensionamento? Io no, perché dovrebbero cedere Vidal e/o Pogba? Io credo che continueranno a essere tra i primi in Italia.


E' anche una questione di motivazione, vedi Pirlo, con Allegri secondo me, tornerà a fare lo zombie.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi in un vero e proprio ridimensionamento? Io no, perché dovrebbero cedere Vidal e/o Pogba? Io credo che continueranno a essere tra i primi in Italia.


Il loro ciclo non si è basato sui singoli ma sul gruppo, si è basato su Conte. Allegri non riuscirà mai a mettere in piedi un gruppo importante come quello di Conte, Pogba o non Pogba, Vidal o non Vidal. Sarà una Juve disorientata senza la guida di Conte, un allenatore invincibile in Italia, a differenza di Allegri che non è un pollo ma ha grossi difetti e deve raccogliere un eredità pesante. Lo scudetto non lo vinceranno, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

E noi che lo prendevamo in giro quando rifiutava le varie offerte turche e russe in quanto sperava in qualcosa di più ambizioso. Ci chiedevamo tutti "ma chi ti piglia ?" beh ..


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Luglio 2014)

aahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



aahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahhaahahahahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2014)

avrei preferito mancini...secondo me sorprenderà tutti


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> gli dovrebbero dare il guinness dei primati.



Per "primati" intendi scimmie? Sarebbe più adatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

*Presentazione ufficiale alle ore 15.00,diretta Premium Calcio.*


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2014)

Lol, non c'è altro da dire, povera juve.


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presentazione ufficiale alle ore 15.00,diretta Premium Calcio.*


E chi se la perde, patoooooohhh


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presentazione ufficiale alle ore 15.00,diretta Premium Calcio.*



Peccato sono a lavoro non mi posso godere tale mediocrità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

A quanto è quotata questa frase?

_"Tecnicamente_ la juve è un'ottima squadra!"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E noi che lo prendevamo in giro quando rifiutava le varie offerte turche e russe in quanto sperava in qualcosa di più ambizioso. Ci chiedevamo tutti "ma chi ti piglia ?" beh ..



Davvero, come se lo sapesse già da tempo 

Io non mi meraviglierei che ci sia un complotto per far terminare anche il ciclo della Juve, non possono vincere il quarto consecutivo con Allegri


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotata questa frase?
> 
> _"Tecnicamente_ la juve è un'ottima squadra!"



"Ma anche athlethihamente, la prepahazione l'è hambiatha ma gli inforthuni sono solo sforthuna deh! "


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Presentazione ufficiale alle ore 15.00,diretta Premium Calcio.*



Non sono ancora riuscito a smettere di ridere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

*Con Allegri la Juventus perde il 2% in borsa*


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Con Allegri la Juventus perde il 2% in borsa*


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Con Allegri la Juventus perde il 2% in borsa*



E ancora non ha fatto danni , io mi accontento che non corrano più come prima , sarebbe la loro fine .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Tutto ciò non fa altro che rendermi triste. Ora è il momento di tirare fuori gli attributi e approfittare dell'occasione, visto anche che il Napoli per ora non ha fatto mercato. E invece il nulla più totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

Almeno con Allegri la Juventus supera i gironi. 

Comunque è l'allenatore peggiore che potevano prendere. Il contrario di Conte.

Yes Man, preparazione penosa, squadra senza balle....

Io avrei preso Seedorf ragazzi


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

Ora che è ufficiale posso ridere di gusto!!Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Su Studio Sport parlano di forte interesse per Astori


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io avrei preso Seedorf ragazzi



Anch'io fossi stato in loro un pensierino a Clarence l'avrei fatto. Ma sarebbe stata una brutta botta vederlo in bianconero, meglio così.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Luglio 2014)

Un sognoooooooo!!!!!!Quel post sulla fortuna di Inzaghi credo possa avere delle basi scientifiche 
Per me scelta peggiore non potevano farla!!Sarebbe una goduria vincere quest anno!!forza ragazzi,Berlusconi apri il portafoglio!!


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *



A conte non l'avrei dato ad allegri anche domattina .


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> A conte non l'avrei dato ad allegri anche domattina .



Ovvio perchè Conte l'avrebbe trasformato in un giocatore decente.
Allegri invece lo farà addirittura peggiorare ahahahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

Vogliomo parlare la fortuna di questo personaggio? Grazie ad una buona stagione a Cagliari, si è costruito una carriera. 3 anni al Milan ora alla Juve...

Che fortuna


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *


dai dai dai dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *



 cambio alla pari con lichcoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2014)

L'unico dubbio è che Allegri ha impiegato 3 anni per distruggere totalmente il Milan sia tecnicamente che tatticamente,
spero che alla juve migliori la sua performances


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficilità  con lui in panchina, se Pippo da la carica giusta ai ragazzi ci siamo pure noi.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> cambio alla pari con lichcoso.



per carità, non è manco un terzino quello, andiamo a prendere Vrsaljko


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *



Sto male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *



Ma cosa sta succedendo? Com'è possibile che ci siano tutte quese godurie improvvise?


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Luglio 2014)

ahah anche io me la vedo ahah sn in trepidazione voglio sentire acciunga che fa eeehhm.... le domande su pirlo sul goal di muntari delle scaramucce con conte ahahh sarà un successone !!!!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2014)

Ahahahah oddio ma proprio Allegri 

Dai, alla fine farà bene secondo me.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Allegri vuole Abate alla Juve *


No vabbè, il top.


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Luglio 2014)

ragazzi non svegliatemi vi pregoooooooo


----------



## Coconut (16 Luglio 2014)

Non riesco a trovare conferme, ma è vero che Tevez abbia chiesto di incontrare la dirigenza?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Luglio 2014)

ahahahahah tra gli juventini è l'apocalisse più totale!

addirittura si parla di "3 anni buttati nel cesso", di andare contro la società, di non andare allo stadio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahahahahah tra gli juventini è l'apocalisse più totale!
> 
> addirittura si parla di "3 anni buttati nel cesso", di andare contro la società, di non andare allo stadio



peggio del maracanazo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



ahahahahaha


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Luglio 2014)

oddioooooooooooooooo......

il soprammobile da panchina ha colpito ancora....


----------



## Ale (16 Luglio 2014)

i colpi della juve saranno astori cossu e lazzari


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

dopo il Milagliari come farà a ridicolizzare anche la Giuvagliari ???


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## colcuoresivince (16 Luglio 2014)

E' la sua grande occasione per dimostrare di essere un allenatore diverso da quello visto nell'ultimo anno la milan


----------



## Marilson (16 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vogliomo parlare la fortuna di questo personaggio? Grazie ad una buona stagione a Cagliari, si è costruito una carriera. 3 anni al Milan ora alla Juve...
> 
> Che fortuna



stavo pensando la stessa cosa.. incredibile che questo qui abbia davvero potuto allenare il milan per tre anni e ora anche la juve


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Te hai 'na cartella con tutte le immagini di Allegri, sure.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



ahaahahahhahaha morta , poco fa hanno detto che Allegri vuole De Jong, bene lo vuoi scancia 40 milioni grazie.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' ufficiale. Allegri è il nuovo allenatore della Juventus. *



.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

peggiore scelta per Allegri comunque non ci poteva essere... il gruppo Juve dopo il colpo al cuore di ieri sarà in uno stato pietoso, lui fallirà sicuramente e si beccherà tutte le colpe, affondando definitivamente la propria carriera... prevedo un avvio stile Gasperini all'Inde dopo l'addio improvviso dell'altro Giuda 

con la nazionale per me invece avrebbe fatto bene


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> ahaahahahhahaha morta , poco fa hanno detto che Allegri vuole De Jong, bene lo vuoi scancia 40 milioni grazie.



Fonte?


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Sto morendo dal ridere


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fonte?


L'ha detto postocchi (no cosi si chiama) a premium calcio nella pre conferenza di acciuga.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Sembra scary movie ahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



 credo di non aver mai riso cosi tanto


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Pure il foglio con appunti ahaha sto morendo


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> L'ha detto postocchi (no cosi si chiama) a premium calcio nella pre conferenza di acciuga.



E chi è Postocchi?


----------



## Brain84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Sul sito della Juve c'è la conferenza stampa.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

Mi sembra davvero tutta un'enorme trollata.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

*Allegri debutta così:"Per me ieri è stato UN FULMINE A CIEL SERENO la chiamata della Juventus"

*


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero tutta un'enorme trollata.



Non ci posso credere neanche io , Marotta ci crede davvero a quello che ha detto ????


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Allegri è carichissimo....


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzesco,sembra tutto irreale


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Allegri è carichissimo....



Per lui è come stare in spiaggia . Ha detto anche che è arrugginito , trasmette una carica mai vista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri debutta così:"Per me ieri è stato UN FULMINE A CIEL SERENO la chiamata della Juventus"
> 
> *



sono arruginito sono 4-5 mesi che non faccio conferenze stampa sto morendo


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri debutta così:"Per me ieri è stato UN FULMINE A CIEL SERENO la chiamata della Juventus"
> 
> *



bella metafora, veramente un grande....DAI DAI DAI


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Sta trollando pure in conferenza, guardate come se la ride ahahahha


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Sta trollando pure in conferenza, guardate come se la ride ahahahha



Sembra davvero uno stupido .


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Sta trollando pure in conferenza, guardate come se la ride ahahahha



e' infiltrato da Galliani non ci sono altre spiegazioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Non capisco veramente come abbia fatto la Juventus a puntare su Allegri boh  .


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Sto guardando la presentazione su YT, mammamia miliardi di commenti, ce ne fosse UNO, positivo. Tutta la società se la sta vedendo brutta.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Luglio 2014)

Per una serie di fortuite coincidenze, ieri non ho guardato la Tv né ho navigato in rete. Quindi stamattina, quando al bar un amico mi ha detto: Vuoi andare ad allenare la Juve? non ho capito la battuta. Messo al corrente, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata:
Noo, non ditemi che...Invece è stato proprio così...


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri debutta così:"Per me ieri è stato UN FULMINE A CIEL SERENO la chiamata della Juventus"
> 
> *



boh io non ho parole


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per Pirlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2014)

Ora Allegri se rimangiato tutto su Pirlo  .


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma come si fa a distruggere una squadra così ? Marmotta dopo questa è sulla stessa strada di Galliani , un grande incompetente . Allegri ha detto che vuole migliorare la Juve ROTFL.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora Allegri se rimangiato tutto su Pirlo  .


Beh, penso che Pirlo non verrà sostituito, ma piuttosto bisognerà vedere se quest'ultimo con Allegri darà il massimo, io ci credo poco.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Allegri si ispirerà all'atletico Madrid extra ROTFL.


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Non sa cosa sta dicendo Acciuga







Guardatelo come trolla


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Attenzione, vediamo se adatterà anche Pirlo  . Stan facendo la domanda.
_ Juventus 2014\2015 retrocede﻿ in serie B peggior difesa del campionato
_ quanto amore su youtube


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

Che troll comunque


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non sa cosa sta dicendo Acciuga
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sembra un alieno in 'sta foto


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non sa cosa sta dicendo Acciuga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dai dai dai condividete le castronerie che dice con chi come me non può seguire la conferenza


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Squadra Che si basava sulla cattiveria agonistica .... Lascio a voi i commenti .


----------



## Nicco (16 Luglio 2014)

Stiamo a ridicolizzare, speriamo non ci tocchi rimangiarci tutto.


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2014)

manca solo che dica che il Goal di Muntari era sulla linea...


----------



## Brain84 (16 Luglio 2014)

Marotta: "noi alla Juventus facciamo le scelte con oculatezza"
Allegri 5 minuti prima: "la chiamata della Juventus è stata come un fulmine a ciel sereno"

Ridicoli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Finalmente c'è un commento positivo: _grande allegri﻿ uno di noi_. Però la situazione è così inverosimile che ogni commento positivo può sembrare al 99% ironico LOL. Intanto il mister dice:
*"vincere un quarto scudetto è difficile, ma è una sfida che mi stimola"
*


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Gli ha chiesto uno di sportitalia cosa può dare in più rispetto ad Antonio Conte ed ora non sà più che dire, sta balbettando


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma quanto è moscio? Dio santo,ha lo stesso entusiasmo di un uomo che è appena tornato da un funerale. Se parla così nello spogliatoio,i giocatori si addormentano.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Luglio 2014)

In pratica alla fine Marotta ha detto che Iturbe è della Roma.


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la presentazione su YT, mammamia miliardi di commenti, ce ne fosse UNO, positivo. Tutta la società se la sta vedendo brutta.



La società con questa mossa si è completamente giocata la faccia. Se la stagione sarà fallimentare (al 100% sarà così) secondo me salterà pure Marmotta.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

grande marotta che in pratica ha dato ad allegri la colpa del non aver preso iturbe 
"cambiando la guida tecnica, cambiano gli obiettivi di mercato"


ahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

Non cambierà il sistema di gioco, in pratica vuole sfruttare il lavoro di Conte. LOL


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Incredibile come un allenatore come Conte abbia fatto apparire la credibilità della società, diversa da quella di come lo è senza.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Credo proprio che ahimè durerà massimo 6 mesi.


----------



## de sica (16 Luglio 2014)

Allegri è un allenatore mediocre. Se sfrutterà il lavoro di conte spero possa fallire con tutto il cuore


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

Tutto questo è maledettamente epico.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non cambierà il sistema di gioco, in pratica vuole sfruttare il lavoro di Conte. LOL



io non ci credo che giocherà a 3 dietro

pure conte voleva cambiare


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> peggiore scelta per Allegri comunque non ci poteva essere... il gruppo Juve dopo il colpo al cuore di ieri sarà in uno stato pietoso, lui fallirà sicuramente e si beccherà tutte le colpe, affondando definitivamente la propria carriera... prevedo un avvio stile Gasperini all'Inde dopo l'addio improvviso dell'altro Giuda
> 
> con la nazionale per me invece avrebbe fatto bene



Migliore scelta, perchè evidentemente la juve deve interrompere il suo ciclo, e Allegri è il più adatto perchè ha già ricoperto questo ruolo col Milan, incassando critiche continue e inventandosi obbrobri continui trollando continuamente. Ed è pagato pure tanto: per _il lavoro sporco_.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io non ci credo che giocherà a 3 dietro
> 
> pure conte voleva cambiare


Ha detto che sarebbe stupido cambiare un sistema di gioco che funziona.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non cambierà il sistema di gioco, in pratica vuole sfruttare il lavoro di Conte. LOL



La ciliegina sulla melda.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha detto che sarebbe stupido cambiare un sistema di gioco che funziona.



sì ho sentito che lo ha detto, ma alla fine giocherà con la difesa a 4


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Se vendono vidal non arrivano nelle prime 3.


----------



## Snake (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Come mai si sono autodistrutti così ? Non riesco veramente a capire , so solo che sarà una goduria .


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

La cosa più assurda sono i proclami fatti durante la conferenza. 
_"Puntiamo a migliorarci in Champions"_ LOL. Lo ripeto, Marmotta sta rischiando tantissimo.


----------



## Petrecte (16 Luglio 2014)

A sport mediaset già parlano di Abate e Astori .........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

Conte: "La Juve deve vincere la Champions"
Allegri: "Dobbiamo migliorare in Champions per arrivare tra le prime 8"

Conte: "Dobbiamo puntare a tutti i record in serie A"
Allegri: "Confermare il quarto scudetto non sarà semplice"

Trovate le differenze.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Come mai si sono autodistrutti così ? Non riesco veramente a capire , so solo che sarà una goduria .



alla fine hanno raggiunto il massimo per una squadra italiana , cioè dominare in italia , conte l'ha capito ed è andato via mentre la juve ricomincia con un allenatore che può permettersi


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conte: "La Juve deve vincere la Champions"
> Allegri: "Dobbiamo migliorare in Champions per arrivare tra le prime 8"
> 
> Conte: "Dobbiamo puntare a tutti i record in serie A"
> ...



Va bene odiare Allegri, ma questa è disinformazione 

Conte ha sempre messo le mani avanti su tutto... e anzi.. sulla Champions non ha perso occasione per dire che la squadra non era all' altezza di vincerla.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> alla fine hanno raggiunto il massimo per una squadra italiana , cioè dominare in italia , conte l'ha capito ed è andato via mentre la juve ricomincia con un allenatore che può permettersi


Ok devi far andare via conte ma a quel punto buttati su uno zidane , deschamps, vialli . Almeno non deprimi completamente tutto l'ambiente .


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2014)

Lo sanno anche i muri che sono un estimatore di Allegri, sono convinto che la Juve abbia fatto la scelta più logica, anche se non penso che farà bene alla Juventus: non sarà facile per loro vincere ancora (visto anche che la Roma si sta rinforzando) per mille motivi e immagino già che polverone si scatenerebbe se non dovesse riuscire a far risultato per tre giornate di fila..


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Certo che pure lui...gran bella idea promettere lo scudo e i quarti di Champions, poteva e doveva volare più basso. Se fallisce quest'anno rischia di bruciarsi.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lo sanno anche i muri che sono un estimatore di Allegri, sono convinto che la Juve abbia fatto la scelta più logica, anche se non penso che farà bene alla Juventus: non sarà facile per loro vincere ancora (visto anche che la Roma si sta rinforzando) per mille motivi e immagino già che polverone si scatenerebbe se non dovesse riuscire a far risultato per tre giornate di fila..



Anche io non lo reputo scarsissimo e credo che la Juve rimanga la favorita però 4 scudetti di fila è improbabile anche per Conte, la speranza è che quelli della Juve siano svuotati. Altrimenti rivincono anche con Allegri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ok devi far andare via conte ma a quel punto buttati su uno zidane , deschamps, vialli . Almeno non deprimi completamente tutto l'ambiente .



deschamps credo stia bene ad allenare la francia poi è gia stata sulla panchina della juve e se ricordo bene non si sono lasciati in buoni rapporti , vialli è un opinionista  e zidane bisogna vedere se aveva voglia di venire , più che altro io avrei optato per prandelli


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> deschamps credo stia bene ad allenare la francia poi è gia stata sulla panchina della juve e se ricordo bene non si sono lasciati in buoni rapporti , vialli è un opinionista  e zidane bisogna vedere se aveva voglia di venire , più che altro io avrei optato per prandelli


Per molti juventini Prandelli sarebbe stato persino peggio di Allegri


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va bene odiare Allegri, ma questa è disinformazione
> 
> *Conte ha sempre messo le mani avanti su tutto...* e anzi.. sulla Champions non ha perso occasione per dire che la squadra non era all' altezza di vincerla.



Verissimo. Il primo anno non faceva altro che ripetere: "Veniamo da due settimi posti, non crediamo allo scudetto, etc. etc." quando era palese il contrario.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va bene odiare Allegri, ma questa è disinformazione
> 
> Conte ha sempre messo le mani avanti su tutto... e anzi.. sulla Champions non ha perso occasione per dire che la squadra non era all' altezza di vincerla.



Mah insomma... è vero che negli ultimi mesi Conte faceva il piangina per spingere ad un mercato più ambizioso e giustificare la mazzata con il Galatasaray...ma più volte nel triennio io l'ho sentito fare dichiarazioni (talvolta anche arroganti, dal mio punto di vista) in cui diceva che la Juve deve sempre puntare a vincere tutto , anche in Europa, e sbriciolare record.

Non seguo la Juve, ma penso che gli juventini possano confermare.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per molti juventini Prandelli sarebbe stato persino peggio di Allegri



Presente! 
Sarebbe stato l'unico ad essere peggiore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per molti juventini Prandelli sarebbe stato persino peggio di Allegri



le alternative non erano molte , vuoi mettere mancini ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Il primo anno non faceva altro che ripetere: "Veniamo da due settimi posti, non crediamo allo scudetto, etc. etc." quando era palese il contrario.



Si beh, quello lo ricordo anch'io.. ma era ancora un Conte agli inizi, sgonfiato e poco arrogante.
A gonfiarlo purtroppo ha contribuito chi era favorito e gli ha fatto vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si beh, quello lo ricordo anch'io.. ma era ancora un Conte agli inizi, sgonfiato e poco arrogante.
> A gonfiarlo purtroppo ha contribuito chi era favorito e gli ha fatto vincere lo scudetto.



Faceva il finto umile, il finto modesto.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le alternative non erano molte , vuoi mettere mancini ?


Sono lì come valore. Reputo leggermente meglio Mancini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Faceva il finto umile, il finto modesto.



Su questo concordo, non c'è una persona più falsa di Conte


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono lì come valore. Reputo leggermente meglio Mancini.



io dicevo come simpatia verso la tifoseria , mancini incarna l'inter degli scudetti di cartone e di calciopoli poi non è mai stato sto pezzo di simpatia , aggiungici che costa pure . Alla fine la lista è corta , spalletti e capello costano , prandelli è andato in turchia resta appunto allegri . Purtroppo qualsiasi allenatore dopo conte rischia di fare una brutta fine perchè la panchina della juve è un pò come quella dell'inter post mou


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io dicevo come simpatia verso la tifoseria , mancini incarna l'inter degli scudetti di cartone e di calciopoli poi non è mai stato sto pezzo di simpatia , aggiungici che costa pure . Alla fine la lista è corta , spalletti e capello costano , prandelli è andato in turchia resta appunto allegri . Purtroppo qualsiasi allenatore dopo conte rischia di fare una brutta fine perchè la panchina della juve è un pò come quella dell'inter post mou



Capito.
Allora la società si è dimostrata dilettante in merito a questo episodio. Non si può definire un fulmine a ciel sereno, Conte è già da un anno che manifesta del malessere. Si dovevano cautelare in un altro modo, invece sono rimasti come dei polli senza allenatore a metà luglio e sono dovuti passare al discount degli allenatori. Magari hanno ragione e sono riusciti a trovare un'ottima offerta, ma il rischio di una stagione sottotono aumenta e non di poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2014)

Mamma mia che troll,conferenza stampa esilarante


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

Appena l'ho visto in conferenza sono scoppiato a ridere, la sua faccia da troll è fantastica, sembra voler dire distruggerò la Juve dall'interno


----------



## 666psycho (16 Luglio 2014)

godo!!!! speriamo fallisca e che smonti la juve..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2014)

La Juventus passa da un allenatore che sbraita per un passaggio sbagliato al 90' mentre vince 3-0, ad un allenatore che dice alla squadra che sta andando tutto bene mentre è sotto 3-0 negli ottavi di Champions League...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Faceva il finto umile, il finto modesto.



Faceva quello che fa una persona intelligente!Al posto di promettere cose che comunque non era sicuro di poter mantenere ha volato basso...E' cosi che si fa!!Era il primo anno alla Juve era ovvio che cercasse di fare del suo meglio,ma non poteva arrivare promettendo diamanti a tutto spiano.Da persona intelligente quale è ha volato basso e gli è andata bene.E' cosi che si fa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2014)

Godo per tutti quelli che erano convinti che sarebbe finito ad allenare il Canicattì o che sarebbe rimasto a casa in pantofole 


In particolare per Antonini e consorte che esultavano all'esonero : godetevi la movida della Liguria e i vostri vicini di casa ultraottantenni


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2014)

Ha pure lanciato il sito ufficiale.  mrallegri.com


----------



## The P (16 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi svegliatemi, vi prego! 

Oggi in ufficio l'unica cosa che ho potuto fare è stata seguire in qualche pausa il trend su Twitter #AllegriAllaJuve
Sono morto! Una nazione intera a perculare lui e la Juventus.

Fortunatamente apprendo che tutto il mondo del calcio, a parte la stampa amica i Galliani e qualche tifoso rossonero, ha capito la caratura di questo miracolato.


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non cambierà il sistema di gioco, in pratica vuole sfruttare il lavoro di Conte. LOL



e ti credo, non sa fare niente, magari in allenamento chiederà ai giocatori di fare quello che facevano con conte, è proprio scarso.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Luglio 2014)

Trovo molto interessante quanto sta succedendo. Desideravo veramente vedere Allegri in un'altra società, meglio organizzata di quanto sia il Milan da qualche anno. Finalmente potremo avere la certezza provata:

a) che i bidonazzi che tuttora affollano il Milan sono arrivati su sua richiesta anziché per iniziativa di Galliani
b) che la preparazione disastrosa con partenza al rallentatore, e tutti gli infortuni patiti dai nostri giocatori dipendevano da lui anziché dallo staff dei preparatori del Milan
c) della sua effettiva preferenza per giocatori dallo scarso contenuto tecnico
d) della sua totale incapacità come motivatore

A breve vedremo come si muoverà.
Su una cosa non ho dubbi; se, come è probabile, la juve è intenzionata a cedere Vidal, Pogba, o magari entrambi, Allegri è la sua migliore scelta, visto che è riuscito a suo tempo a non fare una piega di fronte alle cessioni di Ibra e T. Silva. 

Ho sempre pensato che al Milan Allegri abbia pagato soprattutto colpe non sue, ora che allena la juve spero di essermi sbagliata


----------

